# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Select one cell below active cell

## Jason

Hopefully this is an easy one...

How can I have a cell or cells selected below the currently active cell
without naming the actual coordinates?  I am trying to select the first blank
cell in a column in order to paste added data to a spreadsheet.

Thanks for the help!

----------


## Trevor Shuttleworth

If you really must select the cell:

Activecell.Offset(1,0).Select

Regards

Trevor


"Jason" <Jason@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:B4AD62A9-5CF9-4E58-BB31-EDBE3662DCB3@microsoft.com...
> Hopefully this is an easy one...
>
> How can I have a cell or cells selected below the currently active cell
> without naming the actual coordinates?  I am trying to select the first
> blank
> cell in a column in order to paste added data to a spreadsheet.
>
> Thanks for the help!

----------


## Jason

This worked great!  Another question, if I may...

What if I want to select an entire row below the currently active row.  How
do I do that?

Jason



"Trevor Shuttleworth" wrote:

> If you really must select the cell:
>
> Activecell.Offset(1,0).Select
>
> Regards
>
> Trevor
>
>
> "Jason" <Jason@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:B4AD62A9-5CF9-4E58-BB31-EDBE3662DCB3@microsoft.com...
> > Hopefully this is an easy one...
> >
> > How can I have a cell or cells selected below the currently active cell
> > without naming the actual coordinates?  I am trying to select the first
> > blank
> > cell in a column in order to paste added data to a spreadsheet.
> >
> > Thanks for the help!
>
>
>

----------


## Jim Thomlinson

Activecell.Offset(1,0).entirerow.Select

--
HTH...

Jim Thomlinson


"Jason" wrote:

> This worked great!  Another question, if I may...
>
> What if I want to select an entire row below the currently active row.  How
> do I do that?
>
> Jason
>
>
>
> "Trevor Shuttleworth" wrote:
>
> > If you really must select the cell:
> >
> > Activecell.Offset(1,0).Select
> >
> > Regards
> >
> > Trevor
> >
> >
> > "Jason" <Jason@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> > news:B4AD62A9-5CF9-4E58-BB31-EDBE3662DCB3@microsoft.com...
> > > Hopefully this is an easy one...
> > >
> > > How can I have a cell or cells selected below the currently active cell
> > > without naming the actual coordinates?  I am trying to select the first
> > > blank
> > > cell in a column in order to paste added data to a spreadsheet.
> > >
> > > Thanks for the help!
> >
> >
> >

----------

